# Hijazi goats New pics



## Naef hajaya (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the colors on the last one best.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2012)

Love the spots and the ears!


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW....those are some crazy long ears!!!


----------



## dogsrule (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful goats and what great long ears.


----------



## margies misfit menagerie (Dec 9, 2012)

How tall are they? Those are some loooong legs they have.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 5, 2013)

What are these goats good for?  Milking? Meat?  Or do they just use them for beauty pagents?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't everyone get excited.

They are in Jordan, in the Middle East.  Which is not exactly best friends with the USA right now.

You have about as much chance getting one of those as you do a moonrock.

DonnaBelle


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow. They look like nubians with ears outa control. Cool looking though.


----------



## Atif (Feb 7, 2013)

great pics. somewhat the same type is also available in Pakistan, but don't know what's the procedure if you want to get one of these.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 7, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Don't everyone get excited.
> 
> They are in Jordan, in the Middle East.  Which is not exactly best friends with the USA right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, they are beautiful goats, but,

can you imagine keeping those ears out of the supplement tubs?

They make me think of my granddaughter's two side ponytails, they get into everything she eats. LOL.

DonnaBelle


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2013)

Wonder what percentage of kids are strangled by their own ears in the birthing?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)




----------

